# refresher course on embryo grading



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi everyone

I'm a lurker on this board.

Today I had 2 x 7 cell embryos transferred as a day 3 transfer.  I had hoped to go to blasts (to increase chance of success) but my embryos weren't doing well enough.

At e/c all went v.well - 15 and all mature.  Still going v.well next day, 13 had fertilised.  Next day 4 were "strong" and others still going.  But, all went wrong overnight!  On phone this am the embryologist said all grade 2s.  By time I got to clinic she said the two that were transferred were 1s.

On my first cycle I only had 2 grade 1s out of 17 eggs (12 of which were mature).  Luckily I got a lovely daughter out of that so I am trying to stay positive about this cycle, but....................

can't help but feel negative that out of 15 eggs only 1 is grade 1, and 1 grade 1/2.  But, I don't really recall much about grading, and my clinic really doesn't tell me much.  When I asked the consultant he said "your eggs is your eggs".  

Any advice?

Thanks in advance & good luck everyone.

Claire


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Claire,

Sorry I can't answer your questions as I had IUI not IVF, but I wanted to wish you lots of luck    

Minkey x


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Claire,

Best of luck on your tww.

As for embryo grading I'm not sure it really means anything. I don't think there is any consistency between different clinics. Some use 1 to 4 with 1 good and some the other way round and thats before you get into different embryologists views on a particular embryo. Also I don't think that they really know which goes on to produce a baby. 2 lovely grade 1's can lead to a failed cycle whereas as poorer ones can go onto to be beautiful baby's. There's just so much that is unknown. Try not to worry about it it won't help you.

Finally blasts are good but there is still no place better for a developing embryo than your womb.

Sending you lots of sticky vibes. 

lol


Edna


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Edna, very wise words!  And thanks for the reply you did for me a few weeks ago re blasts.

Minkey - thanks for your thoughts, and congrats


----------

